# Suche ne Eclipse Version für ein Java Web Projekt



## oetzi (3. Sep 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
suche ne Version, die mir direkt die korrekte und vollständige Projektstruktur eines Webprojektes aufbaut.
Also ungefähr so:

ProjektXYZ
--src
--libs....
--WebRoot
----META-INF
----WEB-INF
----index.jsp 

Keine der 4 Eclipse Versionen die ich bis jetzt runtergeladen habe, konnte dies. 
Aktuell nutze ich eine Testversion von Myeclipse, welche aber in Kürze ausläuft. Dort kann ich beim erzeugen eines neuen Projektes "Web Project" auswählen.


----------



## maki (3. Sep 2008)

Bei mir schaffen das alle Version von 3.2 - 3.4 mit dem WTP (in der EE Version enthalten).


----------



## oetzi (3. Sep 2008)

mhh, hab mir die version hier jetzt geladen:
http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/do...ase/ganymede/R/eclipse-jee-ganymede-win32.zip
ist das die, die du meinst?

Aber auch da, kann ich nicht "Web Project" auswählen.
Nur "Dynamic Web Project", heißt das hier vielleicht so?


----------



## Natorion (3. Sep 2008)

Ja und schau dir mal http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/ an


----------

